# Chef's Choice 601 sharpener question.



## muddydogs (Jan 23, 2018)

Just got the 601 sharpener for my food slicer and I noticed in the directions that the sharpening disk is supposed to rotate. When I go to turn the sharpening disk there is no free rotation and when I force it to rotate all it does is tighten the nut and bolt down. Basically mine doesn't rotate and if it does its going to break the plastic around the sharpening disk. So if anyone has one does your disk rotate? Is there a bushing between the plastic on the disk and the bolt? I'm thinking mine is missing a bushing that the disk rotates on.

The sticker on top of the unit that tells you which way to push the honning pad is put on upside down as well.

Thanks Jim S.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 23, 2018)

I don't think the wheel is supposed to turn is it?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## muddydogs (Jan 23, 2018)

I don't know, directions say it does. It can't turn very easy or I would think it wouldn't sharpen. Not the best pic but its under #8 second sentence.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 23, 2018)

Probably rotates a little so you don't wear out one spot on the stone. I would just rotate it after each use if it isn't turning. Maybe you'll figure an adjustment on the stone screw.
Or call them maybe..


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 23, 2018)

There already closed today, well I guess its 6pm in there part of the world. I wanted to sharpen a blade I got but I don't want to mess anything up so I guess I'll wait.

I picked up a non serrated blade on Amazon when they had them for $15 ish, well the blade has a nice burr on the sharpened side of the blade so I figured I would get this sharpener to clean it up and keep them sharp. Probably should have just rigged up a sand paper block and sharpen the blade like I do all my knife blades.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 23, 2018)

Yeah.. I would say slide it over till it contacted the blade an then your supposed to adjust the thickness to go in more towards the wheel. 10 seconds and done. Sounds ok to do with no stone turning.  You just need the pressure towards the blade on 2 fronts. In to touch it and thinned  to pressure a bit. .. lol
Not sure about the deburing pad thingy.
I was going to get one for mine. .


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 23, 2018)

Well I went ahead and tried it, works great and the deburring pad does what it's supposed to but I do think the disk should rotate some as I can see the wear on the disk already from just one 10 second touch to the blade. The Non serrated blade took a couple passes to get the burr worked off but it cuts paper now. I also did a couple passes on the serrated blade to get it to cut paper. I can now see the 4 spots that I used on the disk, there down to shinny aluminum.

I'll call the company tomorrow and see what they say.

I think some of my issue was the food carriage has some wobble in it, not enough to notice when cutting food but a little wobble will definitely mess up an edge so the second time I did each blade I held the carriage tight towards the spacer plate, as long as I remember to do this each time I sharpen I would think that one 10 second pass will finish the edge.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 23, 2018)

I know I am comparing apples to oranges bit my hobart stones turn with some resistance when sharpening.  

I would say you have a defective unit.


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 25, 2018)

Alright I got in contact with the company and yes the sharpening disk is supposed to rotate. Chef's Choice is sending me a new sharpener as I type.


----------

